# WOW..REALLY~~



## Riplee (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/USARK-United-States-Association-of-Reptile-Keepers/93475517723?sk=wall#!/pages/I-Support-the-Python-Ban/314058595300080


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Jan 18, 2012)

wow that is just awful good thing nobody likes it


----------



## james.w (Jan 18, 2012)

Did you really think nobody was going to support the ban?


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Jan 18, 2012)

i knew they were gonna get banned because the world has very few people love reptiles and it just upsets me how people think those killer snake storys are true and say every snake needs to be killed when they own pitbulls and huge scary dogs


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Jan 18, 2012)

Not surprised to see it but definitely not happy about it.


----------



## missmohawk66 (Jan 18, 2012)

*how to get my tegu to eat*

[size=medium]how can i get my tegu to eat? hes 7 months old and i bought him off of craigslist. hes active and not sick. ive had him for 3 days and havent touched him since. i dont want to stress him out much. but i threw some fruits and weggies in a bowl for him before i went to bed. and then also in the morning. i empty out last night friut and put fresh fruits cut up in there. and he still hasnt touches anything! i am going to try mice in a few days once i start handling him. but does anyone know what could be wrong? is he just adapting? he does have some stress lines on his sides.


----------



## Riplee (Jan 18, 2012)

*RE: how to get my tegu to eat*



missmohawk66 said:


> [size=medium]how can i get my tegu to eat? hes 7 months old and i bought him off of craigslist. hes active and not sick. ive had him for 3 days and havent touched him since. i dont want to stress him out much. but i threw some fruits and weggies in a bowl for him before i went to bed. and then also in the morning. i empty out last night friut and put fresh fruits cut up in there. and he still hasnt touches anything! i am going to try mice in a few days once i start handling him. but does anyone know what could be wrong? is he just adapting? he does have some stress lines on his sides.



Feed chicken breast, ground turkey, mice. 
if not, he is going to hibernation time...


----------



## got10 (Jan 19, 2012)

monstruo-the-tegu said:


> i knew they were gonna get banned because the world has very few people love reptiles and it just upsets me how people think those killer snake storys are true and say every snake needs to be killed when they own pitbulls and huge scary dogs



I take offense to that about the pitbull and and big scary dog thing . I currently have a burm, a pit, and a wolf hybrid in my home
but they just made a great black market for them . The price for those snakes has doubled as we speak


----------

